

Why Tablets Won't Replace PCs Anytime Soon - xkarga00
http://mashable.com/2014/01/05/tablets-pc-replacement/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link

======
na85
Part of the problem affecting the growth of the tablet has been their
traditionally-horrible performance in all productivity-related areas. I
remember being dumbfounded when the Apple fanboys were raving about how the
then-next-generation iPad listed "multitasking" as a feature. It's still true
today, though to a lesser extent.

To my mind, the tablet is just a smartphone that doesn't fit in my pocket. If
I want to waste an hour looking at cat pictures on the ferry or at the airport
I'll use my phone. If I want to get some actual work done I do what everyone
else I know does - I pull out my laptop. I'm not aware of any middle ground
between these areas where a tablet would greatly improve either my cat-
browsing or my work-related experiences.

